# wu wei effortless action delivery protocol ::: for the easy breazy beautiful life flow :)



## HIJAH (9 mo ago)

Wu wei is an asian pgilosophy on how to create a life worth living, with as little effort as possible... to walk the middle path of black and white, otherwise known as the 'creme de la crop' gracious grey!

I've experimented with many styles of delivery protocol, and this one in particular provides a positive life flow and advancements in all areas of life  Not obly for Self, but for Society and Friends too.

If interested in a specific way to organise your phone, accept orders, and complete orders in a specific way to achieve greatness in your life... then i have some amazing tips which may help you all!

As far as I can see, Uber People (UP) is about helping each other rise... and to therefore grow and evolve as people, and exlerience the benefits of making sure we all have a positive life. If keen to learn more, let me know and I will post the method here for all to benefit from 

#moneymantra
#violetflame


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

HIJAH said:


> accept orders, and complete orders in a specific way to achieve greatness in your life...


If you want to achieve greatness in your life.....probably not a good idea to be doing food delivery for a living.


----------



## HIJAH (9 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> If you want to achieve greatness in your life.....probably not a good idea to be doing food delivery for a living.


I watched a documentary which once described that even a monk learns how to properly sweep the floor, how to perfect the task of house hygene... this is what my method aims to do, how to become the ideal delivery partner (because we musn't forget that's the only thing some people have access to, and it only makes sense to master the craft you have chosen or have been gifted in order to live a successful life). Let me know if interested to learn more, otherwise i with you a great day and great life


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

HIJAH said:


> Wu wei is an asian pgilosophy on how to create a life worth living, with as little effort as possible... to walk the middle path of black and white, otherwise known as the 'creme de la crop' gracious grey!
> 
> I've experimented with many styles of delivery protocol, and this one in particular provides a positive life flow and advancements in all areas of life  Not obly for Self, but for Society and Friends too.
> 
> ...


So like feng shui. But for living life. Or how a sushi chef might spend 15 years before they cut a fish


----------



## HIJAH (9 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> So like feng shui. But for living life. Or how a sushi chef might spend 15 years before they cut a fish


Eat *****, let the fish live  #veganethos


----------

